# Mpeg 4



## osnajdr (Mar 24, 2006)

I purchased a DVR942 about 5 months ago and now it says that you have to have Dish's new VIP rec to get the new HD channels. Is it possible to upgrade the 942 to accept the MPEG 4 format? Thank you


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

No. Starting April 1st you can trade in your 942 for a 622 (Mpeg-4 HD DVR). It wil cost $299 with a $200 rebate. So it will only cost $99 to have the new box.

Jon


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Note that you will have to turn in your owned box and get a leased box in return plus pay a $6/month lease fee that you're not paying right now. You really need to research all the details of this 'deal' before you jump in. You may not like what you find.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I am not so sure about the lease fee. I have heard that if you trade in an owned box, there may not be a lease fee. Just what I believe I read on here after the 622 lease plans were announced. James Long may know better. James am I right?

Thanks,

Jon


----------

